# How to get started in quilting?



## NC_minifarm (Jan 7, 2015)

I would like to learn to quilt. I have very basic sewing knowledge. Where do you suggest I start?


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

google search beginner quilting tutorials
You tube also has some great tutorials


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Many years ago...I took a class. She had us do everything by hand...this was before rotary cutters (my friend). There are also some very good shows on TV.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I would also suggest starting with a small project that won't overwhelm you. I am a self-taught hand quilter. I learned the basics from a book (long before the internet!) and my first project was a pillowtop. A table runner is also a good beginning choice. From there I made a twin size quilt and then was off and running.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Piece together a 2 color nine patch (3 pieces across, 3 pieces down). This will teach you to butt the seams, how to press the seams, and so on. Very basic. If you use 3 1/2&#8221; squares, you should do fine. If you are still interested, use strip piecing to make a 2 color 16 piece patch (4 pieces across, 4 pieces down). You can use scissors to cut the strips if you aren&#8217;t yet ready to commit. Quilt each of these by hand. By the end you&#8217;ll know if you like hand quilting or not.

If you are ready to commit look for a beginner quilting class. A real live person can show you how to use the rotary cutter, and tell you if you are doing it right. There are so many little tricks to cutting and sewing, it&#8217;s just easier for you to take a class. If there is nothing available then go to a fabric store and ask for a recommendation for a beginner book. Eleanor Burns is the go to person for beginners.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

You might also want to consider joining a quilt guild. Be up front about your "here to learn" status and I know that you will have a number of people take you under their wings. Most will be happy to share their resources with you as well.

Edited to add that you may want to check your local churches. We have a group that meets every week to work on quilting projects.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Check with your local Vo-Tech, or Community College. A lot of them offer quilting classes. Also, check out Missouri Star Quilt Company. Jenny has tons of videos, and usually shows very easy ways to make quilts.

http://quiltingtutorials.com/?_ga=1.166288310.949267933.1438635375

Be sure to have a closet cleaned out & ready, cause once you get started, you will be buying fabric like crazy. It is a wonderful obsession!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Check your Inbox. i sent you a PM.


----------

